# rubber tying helper



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

The rubber tube or band tying helper is made using pterocarpus soyauxii. All metal parts are brass fasteners. The helper can help me to tie

various rubber tubes or bands. When tying, the leather bag is fixed at one end of the helper. Then the hemostatic is used to clamp the rubber and

pulled to fix at the other end of the helper. Now the rope can be used to tie the tubes or bands.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool design.. I borrowed/copied my design from the one at simpleshot.. but this looks like it would be good for a travel size jig.. thanks for showing.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

A video?!


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxMzUxNzgxNg==.html?x&sharefrom=android

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzk3NjQ2MjI4.html



Widget said:


> A video?!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Thx a lot


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool jig


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Love the jig the darkness of the wood paired with brass that's classy. Fully adjustable? Measurements? Any plans on making and selling the cut outs of this jig I would definitely get one a lot classier then clamps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

It's adjustable. The longest length is about 125mm.



ImEggscellent85 said:


> Love the jig the darkness of the wood paired with brass that's classy. Fully adjustable? Measurements? Any plans on making and selling the cut outs of this jig I would definitely get one a lot classier then clamps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Genius. Perfectly genius! Classy look too....it's small and effective and classy like an expensive yacht fitting. Good you show the rubber tubes on the hemostats to prevent nicks in the elastic. High quality work and an inventive idea.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's awesome very simple yet innovated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Man that's nice.Are they for sale or just for yourself.


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

Both



> Man that's nice.Are they for sale or just for yourself.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Where are your located?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

How much do you charge for this nice jig ?
Cheers


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

Xi'an, China



Garflys said:


> Where are your located?


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

I will post the price in For sale by individuals forum.



leon13 said:


> How much do you charge for this nice jig ?
> Cheers


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Do you know whats the amount would be for postage?


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

About $30~35 to USA.



Garflys said:


> Do you know whats the amount would be for postage?


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

